# Casuall Volleyball



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi, do you know where in Dubai I can play casual volleyball (sand,indoor,outdoor..any), no league, just for fun?


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

keliska said:


> Hi, do you know where in Dubai I can play casual volleyball (sand,indoor,outdoor..any), no league, just for fun?


Kite Beach. lots of activity there


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

https://dubai.duplays.com/sport/volleyball


----------



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

Great, thank you for advice


----------



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

webmongaz said:


> https://dubai.duplays.com/sport/volleyball


To be honest I'm a bit confused by the duplays website, there are volleyball leagues but they don't mention the players skill level. Also it seems that you have to have a team to sign for a game - it is like a tournament?


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Some are leagues and some are tournaments. If you look on the right hand column it tells you the duration. You can sign up as a team or you can sign up as an individual and you will be placed on a team of other individuals. Its great for Dubai newbies to meet new people. The beach volleyball at Barasti is great as most stick around for a bit of a social after their games. Also you can ask questions directly on the sign up page at the bottom.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Would they take someone who hasn't played for 10 years but looking at joining again? Gulp....


----------



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

BBmover said:


> Would they take someone who hasn't played for 10 years but looking at joining again? Gulp....


They will. I've asked via email and got an answer that even a beginners can join. There is a league that's starts next week, you can sign here https://dubai.duplays.com/a/1607.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

keliska said:


> They will. I've asked via email and got an answer that even a beginners can join. There is a league that's starts next week, you can sign here https://dubai.duplays.com/a/1607.


Thanks! Shall have a look at the link....need to sort it around work and child care.


----------

